# How to WIN PRIZES in the Honor Hub



## Digit-Brand (Jun 9, 2018)

In order to do away with any confusion about how people can win stuff in the Honor hub, we figured there should be a sticky that explains it all.  

Digit, in association with Honor, kickstarted the Honor Hub last month to connect people who make phones directly with the people who use them — creating a win-win situation for all.

In order to sweeten the deal for the forum members, we've decided to reward people for having meaningful discussions in this hub. 

*The top commenters, forum posters and contributors to this hub can win a brand new Honor 10, worth ₹33,000, and up to ₹70,000 worth PayTM cash.*

So how do you win?

Easy! *Every week** we will give away the following prizes (until 15th September 2018):

*₹1000 PayTM cash* to one lucky poster/contributor via a lucky draw
*₹200 PayTM cash to 5 members* with the most number of posts in Honor Hub discussion threads
*₹200 PayTM cash to 5 members* with the most likes on their posts in Honor Hub discussion threads
*₹200 PayTM cash to 5 new members* with the most number of posts in Honor Hub discussion threads

We are trying to make sure that everyone has a fair chance to win something. All threads, existing or newly created ones are open for commenting, so don't worry about where you post, just make sure you post something relevant that adds to the discussion.
_Note: Admins will delete spam and posts made merely to increase post counts_

At the end of the contest period (15 weeks) the overall winner of the grand prize, the Honor 10 phone, will be chosen and announced in this thread. 

_* Only exception is the first week, which will be counted as all activity until Saturday 9th June, 2018._ 

Winners will be announced every week on Monday according to the following schedule:

WeekDate FromDate ToAnnouncement Date1-- NA --9th June11th June210th June16th June18th June317th June23rd June25th June424th June30th June2nd July51st July7th July9th July68th July14th July16th July715th July21st July23rd July822nd July28th July30th July929th July4th August6th August105th August11th August13th August1112th August18th August20th August1219th August25th August27th August1326th August1st September3rd September142nd September8th September10th September159th September15th September17th September
_Due to teething problems, for week one we will announce only 5 PayTM winners._


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jun 9, 2018)

[tr]*Week 6 Winners*[/tr]
[tr][td]*Category*[/td][td]*#*[/td][td]*Prize*[/td][td]*Winner Name*[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Lucky Draw[/td][td]1[/td][td]₹1000 paytm[/td][td]TechGeek1[/td][/tr]
[tr][td] [/td][td] [/td][td] [/td][td] [/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts in the week[/td][td]1[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]SaiyanGoku[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts in the week[/td][td]2[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]PrashantK007[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts in the week[/td][td]3[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]billubakra[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts in the week[/td][td]4[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]Charchit Sharma[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts in the week[/td][td]5[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]anupam_pb[/td][/tr]
[tr][td] [/td][td] [/td][td] [/td][td] [/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most liked posts in the week[/td][td]1[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]SaiyanGoku[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most liked posts in the week[/td][td]2[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]PrashantK007[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most liked posts in the week[/td][td]3[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]TechGeek1[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most liked posts in the week[/td][td]4[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]billubakra[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most liked posts in the week[/td][td]5[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]@riya123[/td][/tr]
[tr][td] [/td][td] [/td][td] [/td][td] [/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts by new members[/td][td]1[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]TechGeek1[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts by new members[/td][td]2[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]Vinanka[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts by new members[/td][td]3[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]Rehmaan Malik[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts by new members[/td][td]4[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]rhyspereira1999[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Most Number of Posts by new members[/td][td]5[/td][td]₹200 paytm[/td][td]Kibama Naga[/td][/tr]



*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmMinion    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmSilentAssassin    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmDivya sharmaMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytm@riya123    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmShivam02AgarwalMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmrajeevke198Most Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmyash rajMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytm@riya123Most Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmmourya chiranjeevi
*Week 5 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmJoyetam    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmDeepankur19Most Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmanupam_pb    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmDivya sharmaMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmNo other users    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmDr.AnamMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmPrem jashiMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmDivya sharmaMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmrohit.kMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmAkshat Goyal
*Week 4 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmkNigh+    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmbillubakra    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmbillubakraMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmankushvMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmNo other users    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmAkshaysrkMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmanand1234Most Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmRahul TrehanMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmSajal Halder
*Week 3 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmbillubakra    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmDesmond DavidMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmbillubakraMost Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmMinion    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmbillubakraMost liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmdevgiyaMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmMinionMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmNerevarine    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmAshutosh RajputMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmDeepankur19Most Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmRajesh KhatnaniMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmShilajeet Banerjee
*Week 2 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Most Number of Posts1₹200 paytmSaiyonGokuMost Number of Posts2₹200 paytmDesmondDavidMost Number of Posts3₹200 paytmbillubakraMost Number of Posts4₹200 paytmMinionMost Number of Posts5₹200 paytmNerevarine
*Week 1 Winners*​


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2018)

^ 11th June has gone by and that was supposed to be the announcement date for week 1. I don't see any list of winners.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jun 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ 11th June has gone by and that was supposed to be the announcement date for week 1. I don't see any list of winners.



Sorry about the delay, SaiyanGoku! We will be updating the list and contacting the winners in the next 1-2 hours. 

In addition to the prizes outlined in the discussion thread, we are also selecting 10 people from the Chat with the CEO thread, who would receive a few goodies from Honor for their contributions. Will be contacting them by today as well. Stay tuned!


----------



## Digit-Brand (Aug 1, 2018)

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmSaiyanGoku    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmultimatewarriorMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmjithalelMost Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmraunakchawla    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytm@riya123Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmDivya sharmaMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmsaumyagupta    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmultimatewarriorMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmjithalelMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmsaumyaguptaMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmraunakchawlaMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmthebigredmachine
*Week 12 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmTanmayBhat    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmnatwarlal    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytm@riya123Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmVenkatRocksMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmSilentAssassinMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmPrashantK007    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmnatwarlalMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmShankySinghMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmVenkatRocksMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmnehamaliniMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmTanmayBhat
*Week 11 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmSaiyanGoku    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmbillubakraMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmCharchit Sharma    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmDivya sharmaMost liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmtitumamaMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmbuffetchampMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytm@riya123    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmtitumamaMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmguruprasadMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmvamsikrishnaMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmpankajudhasMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmSuzya
*Week 10 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmbillubakra    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmSilentAssassin    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmSilentAssassinMost liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmHanumanthaBoss    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmHanumanthaBossMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmAmbarDashMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmDavinderChopdaMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmGiridharanAnnaMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmChandanPandey
*Week 9 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmanupam_pb    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmbillubakraMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmCharchit SharmaMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmPrashantK007    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmVyomMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmMinionMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmDesmond David    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmArunmozhiMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmManish Vijay VibhandikMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmFaisal shaikhMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmNo other usersMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmNo other users
*Week 8 Winners*

*Category**#**Prize**Winner Name*Lucky Draw1₹1000 paytmCharchit Sharma    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmbillubakraMost Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmCharchit Sharma    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytm@riya123Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmDivya sharma    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmArslan HasanMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmNo other usersMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmNo other usersMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmNo other usersMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmNo other users
*Week 7 Winners*


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 5, 2018)

*Category*#PrizeWinner NameLucky Draw1₹1000 paytmPrashantK007    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmbillubakraMost Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmMinion    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmalexarodriguezMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmhenrykent52Most liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmJackRyan    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmhenrykent52Most Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmalexarodriguezMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmlucifer666Most Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmJackRyanMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmmicheal081371
*Week 15 Winners*


*Category*#PrizeWinner NameLucky Draw1₹1000 paytmDivya Sharma    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmMinionMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytm@riya123Most Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmbillubakra    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmDivya sharmaMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmrahulkhemani    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmChandraMohanMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmzakiraliMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmrahulkhemaniMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmmrinalkumariMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmkrunalp
*Week 14 Winners*

Category#PrizeWinner NameLucky Draw1₹1000 paytmPrashantK007    Most Number of Posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost Number of Posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most Number of Posts in the week3₹200 paytmbillubakraMost Number of Posts in the week4₹200 paytmanupam_pbMost Number of Posts in the week5₹200 paytmMinion    Most liked posts in the week1₹200 paytmSaiyanGokuMost liked posts in the week2₹200 paytmPrashantK007Most liked posts in the week3₹200 paytmHimanshuParekhMost liked posts in the week4₹200 paytmNaumanGillMost liked posts in the week5₹200 paytmDivya sharma    Most Number of Posts by new members1₹200 paytmAlbertFernandezMost Number of Posts by new members2₹200 paytmHimanshuParekhMost Number of Posts by new members3₹200 paytmJasmineRozaMost Number of Posts by new members4₹200 paytmNaumanGillMost Number of Posts by new members5₹200 paytmPranoyRoy
Week 13 Winners


----------



## Digit-Brand (Sep 24, 2018)

The winner of the grand prize is *SaiyanGoku

Congratulations!*


----------



## Digit-Brand (Oct 4, 2018)

The final prize has been dispatched. Thank y'all for the participation, folks. 
Stay tuned to the forum for more much contests.


----------

